# Football



## heavydeads83 (Aug 4, 2016)

NFL is right around the corner dudes.  Making my annual trip to training camp this Sunday.  Who's your team and what's your prediction on their record?


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 4, 2016)

Just heard Lynch officially retired.
Well it's Colts in my bar, followed by Denver. If you can figure why a life long colts fan suddenly also follows the Broncos I'll buy u a beer!
My wife is a flippin Raiders fan...Lord she's a lost cause.
But she truly is a football fan...I'm a lucky man!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 4, 2016)

Blue nation bruh!!! Love me some Colts. Funny that I was a Denver fan when Peyton was there too lol.

I think with our upgraded Oline situation we will be back in the 10 plus win catagory. Im still not sold on Gore making the whole year or getting 1k yds. I'm still PISSED about that Richardson trade...1st rd pick my ass. He was barely worth a 6th!!!


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 4, 2016)

DAMNIT! GREAT!
Another blue fan!
This is gonna be fun!
We may go visit Lucas again this year...real fun!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 5, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> DAMNIT! GREAT!
> Another blue fan!
> This is gonna be fun!
> We may go visit Lucas again this year...real fun!


My bud from IND sent me some things from the new stadium when it was being built. He was an ironworker that hooked me up with some cool shit. I have one of the giant blue plates that is on the end of the seat aisles. ****in thing is solid steel and heavy as ****. Even got a shiny plate from one of the doors lol


----------



## Caballero (Aug 5, 2016)

Die hard Cowboys fan here!!!!!!!! Fly down once a year from Canada to see em play Bring it haters lol Also living so close to Seattle been a Hawks fan a very long time as well. Can't wait for Fantasy Football! !!!!!!! 
edit- prediction on season....BETTER THAN FREAKING LAST YEAR LOL


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 5, 2016)

Falcons here. Expecting to be disappointed just like every other year! 8-8


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2016)

Obviously the Pats. 

They go 2-2 with Garapallo and 11-1 on the pissed off Brady tour. Pats win the super bowl, Brady tells Goodell to go shit in a hat when he accepts the Lombardy trophy and retires. Pats become another run of the mill NFL team in 2017.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 5, 2016)

Seahawks, Broncos, is it legal to like two??


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2016)

Eagles; it's going to be short season. :32 (11):
Hoping for 500. Hell I'll take 2 wins as long as its over the Cowgirls


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2016)

LIONS! I just want a single playoff win...is that too much to ask?!? FVCK!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 5, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> NFL is right around the corner dudes.  Making my annual trip to training camp this Sunday.  Who's your team and what's your prediction on their record?



How does that work? Do you buy tickets like a reg game? Or is it private?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 5, 2016)

#steelers. Nuff said.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 5, 2016)

*GO 49ers! FTW

*


----------



## Seeker (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm gonna have to wean myself into becoming a Rams fan.


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 5, 2016)

View attachment 3107


Basement bar, in the corner I hung some of our pride gear. Funny thing, I don't even drink but.....
Anyway like I said the wife is a Raiders fan, I love her anyway, so I hung these and told her if you ever finish the season ahead of me I will swap the positions and put your team on top of mine...
I suspect senility will set in, her and I will both forget we have a bar, long before I need to make this move!
:32 (19):

Sorry any other Raider fans that look at this.......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> NFL is right around the corner dudes.  Making my annual trip to training camp this Sunday.  Who's your team and what's your prediction on their record?





BigGameHunter said:


> How does that work? Do you buy tickets like a reg game? Or is it private?



Don't know how it works for other teams, but it's probably similar...

The Pats used to take over a college like a lot of teams, but when they built Gillette stadium they built a whole practice facility so they can do everything there. They just list the practices that are open to the public online and anyone can show up. There can be 20-30k people walking around watching, especially when they do a few practices in the actual stadium.

When I was a kid, they would take over Bryant College in Rhode Island, and the public times would be listed in the newspapers. 

Going to training camp is a great time! And if you have kids, the players are very available after practice to sign autographs and whatnot.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 5, 2016)

Packers fan for life! Who's ready for some more lucky ass wins getting thrown out of Rodgers arm?


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Packers here as well.  Watched their last superbowl win from Afghanistan, after scheduling a resupply patrol to the larger base so my team could go there (we actually had 5 packer fans on my training team, which surprised me).


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 5, 2016)

That said, we enjoyed the Patriot Cheerleaders, who hadn't seen Marines yet, so we offered up to pose for some photos.


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> View attachment 3109
> 
> 
> That said, we enjoyed the Patriot Cheerleaders, who hadn't seen Marines yet, so we offered up to pose for some photos.



TF seeks his own level. We can't talk football with him turning it into a slut show. lol (All love brother!)


----------



## bigdog (Aug 5, 2016)

new Orleans saints here. hoping for a decent season but I don't get my hopes up lol. im a college football guy before NFL anyway..


----------



## nightster (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Vikings!!!


----------



## RISE (Aug 5, 2016)

Rams fan right here, so I don't wanna hear anyone in this thread bitching and moaning about how their team sucks.  Unless you're a Browns fan, you have no idea what it's like to suck for an extended period of time.  

Anyway, we're gonna sucks again this year.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2016)

RISE said:


> Rams fan right here, so I don't wanna hear anyone in this thread bitching and moaning about how their team sucks.  Unless you're a Browns fan, you have no idea what it's like to suck for an extended period of time.
> 
> Anyway, we're gonna sucks again this year.



Actually as a Pats fan I grew up with a few 1-15 teams. There was a year when I was around 12 they went 6-10 and everyone was excited. Things got better when Kraft bought the team and brought in Parcells. Got really good when Bellichick showed up and Mo Lewis all but ended Drew Bledsoe's career.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 5, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Mo Lewis all but ended Drew Bledsoe's career.



LOL damn that had to eat at him watching this scrawny 6th rd kid off the bench take his job and then win the fukking Suberbowl. You're right tho. The Pats did suck for a long time. The good ole days  Really tho everyone has been really bad at one time or another in history.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 5, 2016)

snake said:


> TF seeks his own level. We can't talk football with him turning it into a slut show. lol (All love brother!)




well, I love football, and I love the Packers.  But these girls almost made me change to a Pats fan...haha.  It was fun giving them shit about the season and the teams.  We had just finished a patrol to a larger base, changed into camis (from frog gear...notice our boots haha) and hit the chow hall.   My team was literally the only Marines there, they invited us back into their special dining area/room and we had quite the photo-op.  I'm a fan of blonds, but the brunette on the far left I would have hit for a couple days if I could---tiny, perky, happy, sexy.


----------



## Caballero (Aug 6, 2016)

snake said:


> Eagles; it's going to be short season. :32 (11):
> Hoping for 500. Hell I'll take 2 wins as long as its over the Cowgirls


Why do I foresee shit talk in our future? lol GL this season and thank you for the Demarco Murray bust lol


----------



## Yaya (Aug 6, 2016)

Who's knows really.. 

I think jimmy g and the pats go 3-1. Who knows after that.. I think Brady will try his best with Bill to run it up but we shall see..


----------



## RISE (Aug 6, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Actually as a Pats fan I grew up with a few 1-15 teams. There was a year when I was around 12 they went 6-10 and everyone was excited. Things got better when Kraft bought the team and brought in Parcells. Got really good when Bellichick showed up and Mo Lewis all but ended Drew Bledsoe's career.



In the last 26 years the Rams have had 4 winning seasons, we hold the record for longest losing streak in NFL history.  Some of those losing seasons were 1-15 to 3-13 seasons.  The pats have had their bad times, but the duration doesn't compare to the Rams.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 6, 2016)

bigdog said:


> new Orleans saints here. hoping for a decent season but I don't get my hopes up lol. im a college football guy before NFL anyway..


I'm with you bigdog, college rules. I watch the NFL, but nothing compares to SEC football!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 6, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> LOL damn that had to eat at him watching this scrawny 6th rd kid off the bench take his job and then win the fukking Suberbowl. You're right tho. The Pats did suck for a long time. The good ole days  Really tho everyone has been really bad at one time or another in history.



Bledsoe was pissed about it. He expected to get his job back when he healed up. Brady actually got tweaked in the AFC championship game against the steelers and Bledsoe came in and saved the day. Then there was controversy all week about who was going to start the super bowl. The man in the hoodie knew what he had in Brady by then. 



RISE said:


> In the last 26 years the Rams have had 4 winning seasons, we hold the record for longest losing streak in NFL history.  Some of those losing seasons were 1-15 to 3-13 seasons.  The pats have had their bad times, but the duration doesn't compare to the Rams.



That's rough, but they had a few great years with the greatest show on turf. The best Rams highlight is Jim Everett whacking Jim Rome in an interview. 



BigJohnny said:


> I'm with you bigdog, college rules. I watch the NFL, but nothing compares to SEC football!



I absolutely love sec football. And I have no dog in the fight, so it's nice to just watch great football sometimes.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 7, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> How does that work? Do you buy tickets like a reg game? Or is it private?



Nah bro it's free. Falcons training camp is in flowery branch ga.  You just show up and walk in and watch them practice.  It's a blast.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 7, 2016)

Fuk the Patriots. Punk ass cheating bishes


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 7, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Fuk the Patriots. Punk ass cheating bishes



I hate them too but they're scary.  Especially when Brady will be coming back pissed off like DYS said.  I hope they lose every game though lol


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2016)

Can't wait to see Aaron Donald and Robert Quinn eat Brady for breakfast this season.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 7, 2016)

anybody but atlanta,,,lol deads


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 8, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Fuk the Patriots. Punk ass cheating bishes



You're such a jaded old man. Go take your metamucil and try to feel better.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 8, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> anybody but atlanta,,,lol deads



Eat shit, ken lol


----------



## Seeker (Aug 8, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You're such a jaded old man. Go take your metamucil and try to feel better.



You're so sexy when you're mean to me


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 9, 2016)

DA BEARS
Record: better than everyone thinks.


----------



## Driver1987 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tampa Bay!! Playing in the NFC South and being its Winston's sophomore campaign I am hoping for a 9-7 season


----------



## Ryand (Aug 9, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> View attachment 3109
> 
> 
> That said, we enjoyed the Patriot Cheerleaders, who hadn't seen Marines yet, so we offered up to pose for some photos.



Did you bang any of the cheerleaders? Or how many did you bang?


----------



## Ryand (Aug 9, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> NFL is right around the corner dudes.  Making my annual trip to training camp this Sunday.  Who's your team and what's your prediction on their record?



So Fing excited for football it is making me sick. I used to constantly make fun of fantasy football -- called it dungeons and dragons for wanna be jocks, and now I absolutely love fantasy football haha.

Kansas City Chiefs here. Hoping for another playoff run this year, and at least 11 wins going into the playoffs. 

We need Justin Houston back asap though.


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 10, 2016)

Taking my mother in law to watch preseason Bears vs Broncos action the next two day in Chicago.
I think we will have a blast provided I don't loose my cool in that city.
Sorry any native Windy City folks. I'm sure you are not this way, but my experiences in that town have been less than great.
Anyway I plan to tease my mother in law until she snaps and threatens to kill me. 
And boys let me tell you......this old lady is a strong, stout, little thing. If they made female linebackers she would be the mold.
Anyway........I'm excited for it!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 10, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> well, I love football, and I love the Packers.  But these girls almost made me change to a Pats fan...haha.  It was fun giving them shit about the season and the teams.  We had just finished a patrol to a larger base, changed into camis (from frog gear...notice our boots haha) and hit the chow hall.   My team was literally the only Marines there, they invited us back into their special dining area/room and we had quite the photo-op.  I'm a fan of blonds, but the brunette on the far left I would have hit for a couple days if I could---tiny, perky, happy, sexy.



Just gained some more serious respect for you tuna. For the pacs and the girls!


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 10, 2016)

Ryand said:


> Did you bang any of the cheerleaders? Or how many did you bang?



No, I have a rule...I don't cheat on my wife.  If my wife were there, it would have been game on.  I may or may not know a couple Marines who got their dicks wet that day though.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 11, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> No, I have a rule...I don't cheat on my wife.  If my wife were there, it would have been game on.  I may or may not know a couple Marines who got their dicks wet that day though.



Lol right on, great rule to have. Had to give you some shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 11, 2016)

Nj Giants the champs


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm a Bears fan.  I know they will, at best, like 8-8 team. 

But Minnesota lost last year by a kick that was like a foot wide n they filled lots of holes, no longer have a rookie qb, etc.  

I just want to see Green Bay lose.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2016)

The G-Men


Defense is stacked. Might take 5-6 games before we are running on all cylinders, but the pure talent is going to carry us until then.


Offense - Eli, Beckham, Cruz, Harris, and Sterling are going to light up every defense in the league.


The only thing that will slow us down is the shallow offensive line if someone goes down. Other than that, I plan on chalking up another SB win over the pats.


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 11, 2016)

Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 11, 2016)

So many bandwagon Packers fans out there.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 11, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> So many bandwagon Packers fans out there.



lol no shit


----------



## Caballero (Aug 30, 2017)

BUMP!!! Where the die hards out there who's your squad? Counting down the days til week 1....GO COWBOYS!!!!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 31, 2017)

2nd year in a row sitting out of the National Anthem 2nd year in a row I sit out of the NFL!


----------



## Caballero (Aug 31, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> 2nd year in a row sitting out of the National Anthem 2nd year in a row I sit out of the NFL!


I see both sides of the coin but I'm on the fence. SINCE I love Football and politics can suck my left nut!


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm with SF on this one.  I enjoy watching football, despite the fact that being a Vikings fan is like getting kicked in the nuts every year.  However, I cannot stand the politics of the NFL .  On top of that, most people can keep their nose clean for what, around 50K per year (ave household income). Somewhere in that neighborhood.  These guys can't stay out of trouble for the money they make?


----------



## Caballero (Aug 31, 2017)

39 yrs old and still killing it!

https://youtu.be/-E4ksVh89C4


----------



## Solomc (Aug 31, 2017)

VIKINGS!!! Purple Army is gonna drop the hammer and surprise everyone.  

Waaay to many injuries last year.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 31, 2017)

Solomc said:


> VIKINGS!!! Purple Army is gonna drop the hammer and surprise everyone.
> 
> Waaay to many injuries last year.



Yeah they'll surprise everyone by going 8-8....


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 1, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yeah they'll surprise everyone by going 8-8....



Probably but in that division that'll often get you to the playoffs


----------



## Caballero (Sep 1, 2017)

NFL Nation 2017 game-by-game predictions, projected records for all 32 teams
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/pag...me-predictions-projected-records-all-32-teams


----------



## j2048b (Sep 1, 2017)

No fly zone suckars!!!! If the donkies offense can not stutter, here we come SB!!!!


And about the sitting of the national anthem? Stupidest, most naive thing ive ever witnessed in my entire life, dumbass rich pre- madonnas who think that flag represents injustice in the usa? Jackasses it stands for freedom that my military has fought and died for, so enjoy ur millions of dollars PLAYIN  a game jackasses

USE YOUR MILLIONS TO CHANGE WHAT YOU SEE AS AN INJUSTICE, DO SOMETHING WORTHWHILE TO ENFORCE CHANGE DOING WHAT UR DOING IS NOT ACCOMPLISHING JACK OR CHIT


----------



## Caballero (Sep 1, 2017)

Pardon my french but "Eat a dick" Rodger Goodell you're a greasy Pos! 


Report: NFL investigator recommended no suspension for Ezekiel Elliott – ProFootballTalk
https://www.google.ca/amp/profootba...mended-no-suspension-for-ezekiel-elliott/amp/


----------



## stonetag (Sep 1, 2017)

Looking forward to watching the Seacrows, I think the QB issue isn't as tough of decision as they're making it out to be, Davis for the win!
Also agree with the fellas on the anthem BS.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 2, 2017)

Why in the hell this CLOWN was signed for another 5yrs is beyond on me. I'm glad this shit has back fired on him... KARMA'S a bitch Goodell you ain't God! Go Cowboys hahaha


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.blo...kiel-elliott-case-creates-pr-disaster-for-nfl

edit-  Broncos cut TJ Ward and Browns cut Osweiler....huh


----------



## Caballero (Sep 6, 2017)

Well I may join the guys on boycotting the season this year!!!! The NFL investigator recommended no suspension yet...... Horseshit!!!!!!!

nydailynews.com
https://www.google.ca/amp/www.nydai...giants-season-opener-report-article-1.3471669


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm liking the saints to go 9-7 this season


----------



## Caballero (Sep 7, 2017)

So what's everyone's opinion on the "Michael Bennett" arrest? Talk about adding fuel to the fire...


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow NE.....haha


----------



## Seeker (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah umm...Patriots lost. Haha what a shame.


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 8, 2017)

After what pretty ass Brady did to my falcons, I hope they never win again!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> After what pretty ass Brady did to my falcons, I hope they never win again!



November 12th brother! Mark it in the calendar...Cowboys at ATL :32 (1):


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 8, 2017)

Caballero said:


> November 12th brother! Mark it in the calendar...Cowboys at ATL :32 (1):


That's going to be a good one!


----------



## Tx31 (Sep 9, 2017)

Cowboys fan here!


----------



## StillKickin (Sep 9, 2017)

My wife has genetic disorder.....she is a Raider fan.
I married her anyway....
Got her tickets to tomorrow's Titan/Raiders game.
You all should watch, by the third quarter and her 7th beer her mouth should have me getting my head kicked in by a large group of Tennessee fans!
I'll report back on my condition.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 9, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> My wife has genetic disorder.....she is a Raider fan.
> I married her anyway....
> Got her tickets to tomorrow's Titan/Raiders game.
> You all should watch, by the third quarter and her 7th beer her mouth should have me getting my head kicked in by a large group of Tennessee fans!
> I'll report back on my condition.



Raiders ain't to be fu*k with the nxt few years! Lots of potential to go too the SB....


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Raiders ain't to be fu*k with the nxt few years! Lots of potential to go too the SB....


I agree! Now that it looks like Elliot will play this whole season, them Cowboys are looking much tougher as well!


----------



## StillKickin (Sep 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Raiders ain't to be fu*k with the nxt few years! Lots of potential to go too the SB....




This is very true!
We were watching last year when Karr got hurt, and ended his season. She about balled.
Secretly I'll be rooting for them too, but gotta bust the wife's tits some and tease her.
Im a Colts fan, and she never roots for me.
To be real honest I'm just DAMN thankful it have a wife that truly enjoys football! And likes to go down on me...Jesus I'm a lucky SOB!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 9, 2017)

Poor Johnny....you know it's bad when ! lol


CFL team worked out Johnny Manziel and passed: 'Too many red flags'
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.yah...-manziel-passed-many-red-flags-171348731.html


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

A fun way members can bet each other when your teams plays against each other. Betting your AVI for a couple wks. Winner chooses the losers AVI he has to rep! haha Anyone that wants to bet the G-Men vs my Boyz let me know !!!!! :32 (20):


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Time too suit up for WORK!!!!!! Fuk the G-men!!!! hahaha

View attachment 4393


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 10, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> After what pretty ass Brady did to my falcons, I hope they never win again!


What they did to the Falcons? Shit the Falcons beat themselves. A little league team could have beat them. It was pathetic and those sorry motherfukers owe me money...


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> After what pretty ass Brady did to my falcons, I hope they never win again!



Wtf brother strugglin wit the Bears ?!?!?! lol


----------



## Caballero (Sep 11, 2017)

Great start to the season :32 (1):

View attachment 4396


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Wtf brother strugglin wit the Bears ?!?!?! lol


I don't know man. Hopefully it's not a sign of things to come!


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 11, 2017)

Even though our offense didn't look very good, my Dawgs did go to South Bend and beat those damn Irish! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 11, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> I don't know man. Hopefully it's not a sign of things to come!



Was just bustin on ya brother considering"Week One" is always a joke lol Hell the Cardinals got pounded by DETROIT?!?!?!?! LOL


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 11, 2017)

Sooner's put on a show at Ohio State. 

Happy day day for me lots of beer and bratwurst carried over to Sunday 

Good times


----------



## Caballero (Sep 11, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Happy day day for me lots of beer and bratwurst carried over to Sunday
> 
> Good times



Not so much in Texas, some wing nut at a Cowboys house party shot and killed 7 people last night. Wtf !


----------



## Caballero (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry Doc...haha

View attachment 4405


View attachment 4406


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

Lots of great games tmrw !!!! Fuk the Broncos :32 (20):


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

New Orleans Saints couldn't punch their way outta a WET PAPER BAG!!!! Fukk their shit is weak....lol


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Fukk me....
View attachment 4442


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 18, 2017)

Pats are back and gronk says he's fine thank god.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 18, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pats are back and gronk says he's fine thank god.



Not sure why DYS, but I watched some of that game, that's all..lol


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

This is the time to throw a dime on either the Raiders, Atlanta or Denver imo  haha


Super Bowl 52 Futures Odds
http://www.oddsshark.com/super-bowl/futures


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 18, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Not sure why DYS, but I watched some of that game, that's all..lol



They're still suspect. But their schedule is easy this year. So I'm hopeful they'll be firing on all cylinders come playoff time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 18, 2017)

Caballero said:


> This is the time to throw a dime on either the Raiders, Atlanta or Denver imo  haha
> 
> 
> Super Bowl 52 Futures Odds
> http://www.oddsshark.com/super-bowl/futures




Not sure what the exact odds were, but back in 2001, my fathers buddy went to vegas in August before the season started. He won $10k playing blackjack. Before he came home he bet $1000 on the pats to win the super bowl. He won well north of $100k when they beat the Rams.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 18, 2017)

Fukkin Falcons cost me losing to the Pats :32 (10):


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 18, 2017)

I just can't stomach the game anymore.

How can any American support the NFL?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 21, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> I just can't stomach the game anymore.
> 
> How can any American support the NFL?



I blame you for this.....lol :32 (17):


Medical Circus: It's Early, But the NFL is Likely Concerned with TV Ratings Decline
https://www.google.ca/amp/amp.timei...ns-quality-quarterbacks-hurricanes?source=dam


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Game of the day....Hawks at Titans


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Holy FUKK talk about crazy finishes everywhere!!!!!! NE game wtf...wow!


The Bears lol Damn


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 24, 2017)

Im done with the NFL. If those overpaid pieces of shit don't want to respect our flag they can suck my dick. It must really suck to play a child's game while getting paid millions. Poor oppressed little bitches.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Guess you won't be watching the NBA either ? lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Holy FUKK talk about crazy finishes everywhere!!!!!! NE game wtf...wow!
> 
> 
> The Bears lol Damn



Houston gave ole Tom way too much time at the end. Saw that one coming.

I'm a big Steelers fan, but le'veon is really irritating me. Perhaps I'm expecting too much out of him, but with his play struggling like it is, the entire offense is crippled almost


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> Houston gave ole Tom way too much time at the end. Saw that one coming.
> 
> I'm a big Steelers fan, but le'veon is really irritating me. Perhaps I'm expecting too much out of him, but with his play struggling like it is, the entire offense is crippled almost



Steelers D is beyond PATHETIC!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Steelers D is beyond PATHETIC!



Dude, i know! The front 7 is above average imo, but the secondary is the achilles heel and has been for some time now. I don't know if it's shitty scouting, or just bad coaching at helping them progress, but either way, they can't get it right at all


----------



## Yaya (Sep 24, 2017)

They need to figure out this disrespectful flag shit like fukking now!

The patriots need to get a D quick. The other part, WOW!! Brady did what Brady does today.  

That's why Brady is on the JORDAN level!


----------



## IHI (Sep 24, 2017)

Sadly im a stubborn motherphucker that believes in principals, and have both sides of family with vets or current serving. So until this disrespect of the flag/anthem thing washes out one way or another, im not watching a bunch of millionare ball players essentially spit on the flag and the men/women who have been maimed/died to give them that right. Not a Dallas fan, but glad JJ said anyone pulls that shit is done with HIS team.
Politics have no place in anything ENTERTAINMENT, IMO. Your a well paid puppet to make me laugh, make me excited, etc...i dont give two shits about your political stance, so amuse me jester.

if my kids are disrespectful, they get punished...thats all im gunna say about that


----------



## Caballero (Sep 24, 2017)

IHI said:


> Sadly im a stubborn motherphucker that believes in principals, and have both sides of family with vets or current serving. So until this disrespect of the flag/anthem thing washes out one way or another, im not watching a bunch of millionare ball players essentially spit on the flag and the men/women who have been maimed/died to give them that right. Not a Dallas fan, but glad JJ said anyone pulls that shit is done with HIS team.
> Politics have no place in anything ENTERTAINMENT, IMO. Your a well paid puppet to make me laugh, make me excited, etc...i dont give two shits about your political stance, so amuse me jester.
> 
> if my kids are disrespectful, they get punished...thats all im gunna say about that



I respect your opinion and completely see why many Americans are boycotting the NFL. BUT there are two sides to the coin. That's what makes this whole situation real tricky imo. I also agree 100% that politics have no business on the field. There's enough of that shit behind the scenes!!!!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 24, 2017)

I think they just need to go back to how they did a few years ago. Wait until after the anthem is played before the players enter the field. All of this could have been avoided. I respect their rights to protest or whatever, but I personally feel it's the wrong platform.

When kaepernick did it last year the first time, it kind of irked me, but I looked past it, just because I want to watch football. More and more people started doing it and it became watered down a bit. Obviously with what the president said the other day did nothing but only drive the league to stand together even more now. 

Only way to squash it now, is to just go back to the old tradition, buttt highly doubt that'll happen now


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for fukking me Raiders!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry had too.....lol

View attachment 4498


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Just to address the flag thing,
It's your own free right to stand or kneel
There is no law or player contract obligation to follow the "Code" of conduct for saluting it....

36 U.S. Code § 301 - National anthem

(a)Designation.— 
The composition consisting of the words and music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.

(b)Conduct During Playing.—During a rendition of the national anthem—

(1)when the flag is displayed—

(A) individuals in uniform should give the military salute at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until the last note;

(B) members of the Armed Forces and veterans who are present but not in uniform may render the military salute in the manner provided for individuals in uniform; and

(C) all other persons present should face the flag and stand at attention with their right hand over the heart, and men not in uniform, if applicable, should remove their headdress with their right hand and hold it at the left shoulder, the hand being over the heart; and

(2) when the flag is not displayed, all present should face toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the flag were displayed.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Just gonna leave these here aswell for educational purposes....

View attachment 4499

View attachment 4500

View attachment 4501

View attachment 4502


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

View attachment 4503

View attachment 4504


Just to give my .02cents on the topic
These are things actually disrespectful to the flag.....taking a knee is not


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Fukk maybe it's time I go make a "NFL Politics" thread to go along with the million other's  !   haha


bbc.com
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-41377115


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2017)

If be curious to know just how much of their paycheck these players who care so much about social injustice are donating to the cause?  How much of their personal time?  Uh huh.  I thought so.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> If be curious to know just how much of their paycheck these players who car so much about social injustice are donating to the cause?  How much of their personal time?  Uh huh.  I thought so.



Well lets take a look at the guy in front of this;
Colin Kaepernick

Who's currently unemployed by the NFL due to his actions.

He got Turkish Airlines to deliver a 60ton cargo plane of food and water to Somalia who are currently suffering from severe drought and famine

Meanwhile in the whitehouse
Trump boasts and brags about tweets against the NFL

What else you wanna know?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

theolympian.com
https://www.google.ca/amp/amp.theol...s/seahawks-insider-blog/article158508994.html


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't be part of mindless/clueless americans who just sit at home and get your info by word of mouth.

I have to deal with uneducated ignorance with fellow co-workers because this is a BLACK issue as much as try to make it an AMERICAN issue.

Yes it would be lovely for us all to see each other as equals but thats not the way the world wants to turn bro.

View attachment 4507

Don't take this the wrong way but it's the only way i was able to portray my point but White Privilege is the reason why no one outside the black community understands whats going on.

Saying white privilege isn't a racist term it means you don't have to endure the same differences as minorities. Your culture has never been enslaved and had their rights taken away. So when you fast forward time and tell a man....a black man that he has no right to voice himself because he doesn't het paid to do so, What you're telling that Black Man ultimately is that "We Own You."

And it's understable people don't view it that way and thats why we say you're  "PRIVILEGED" because you don't have to understand why the world treats you differently because you are part of the "Majority" NOT minority.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

I also believe alot of this intolerance is due to the education system here in America.
They don't teach about slavery or black culture in school.
It's not socially acceptable so it's not taught....in efforts that'll be completely forgotten in time.

Shxt i knew about racism but never truly experienced it until i got older and joined the work force.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Well lets take a look at the guy in front of this;
> Colin Kaepernick
> 
> Who's currently unemployed by the NFL due to his actions.
> ...



Ok that's nice but how is that addressing the problem he is protesting by taking a knee during the national anthem?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2017)

I am interested to see what next week brings.....

Shit even the Thur night game will be interesting 

There needs or should be an apology, or the ratings will just drop, drop n drop.  You can piss off this many ppl and not expect any retribution.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Very well spoken JuiceTrain I admire your view. Each man has their own beliefs and I respect everyone's opinion. We are all from different backgrounds but life's too short to live with a closed mind on today's social challenges. These topics and harsh words from our leaders are only causing more divide in the world. We all bleed the same blood....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Ok that's nice but how is that addressing the problem he is protesting by taking a knee during the national anthem?



Because he's being viewd by the public,
He's getting media attention.....yes I'm sure he can buy his own public air time and purchase ads or w/e
But realistically who is gonna do that?
Why use your own money to spend on publicity when you can use the media coverage the NFL gets for free.

If they place you work in has your favorite drink stock piled for free what sense does it make to go across the street and purchase the same drink?

This is getting more coverage than doing it on his own but the message is being lost because everyone think this has to with the military for the sole purpose because its being conveyed through sports.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2035563906454577&id=114517875225866


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Very well spoken JuiceTrain I admire your view. Each man has their own beliefs and I respect everyone's opinion. We are all from different backgrounds but life's too short to live with a closed mind on today's social challenges. These topics and harsh words from our leaders are only causing more divide in the world. We all bleed the same blood....



Exactly bro;
The only reason i get involed is because like i said it's a black issue and being the only alleged black person i have to speak up and give our side of the issue. How this entire thing even started not just where media decided to pick it up from.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

I was fortunate to have a father who raised us not too judge by colour or race but by someone's "content" as a man. My godfather is African-American from the US . Being from Canada & caucasian I obviously can't relate to life in the US growing up. But he taught me about African-American roots and culture at a young age, which I am thankful for in times like this.


Edit- Oh and now back to the thread topic...GO COWBOYS time too smash some Cardinals!!!!!


----------



## Beezy (Sep 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I also believe alot of this intolerance is due to the education system here in America.
> They don't teach about slavery or black culture in school.
> It's not socially acceptable so it's not taught....in efforts that'll be completely forgotten in time.
> 
> Shxt i knew about racism but never truly experienced it until i got older and joined the work force.



I went to Detroit public schools. All black teachers, mostly black students and we never stopped learning about slavery and African American history and culture. 

I'm not "intolerant", whatever that means, but why isn't "white privilege", whatever that means, stopping the minority Asians, the minority Italians or the minorities from India?
If it's mostly a "white privilege" problem, why are they so successful?

My successful black friends from Detroit never complain about "systemic racism", they just go get theirs. My unsuccessful black (and white) friends usually just look for someone to blame for their misfortune. 

What do I know though; I just hire, fire and judge by, "The content of their character". Race doesn't play a part until somebody runs out of other reasons they're a failure.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh... 
And speaking of football;
 the Lions got ROBBED yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Well lets take a look at the guy in front of this;
> Colin Kaepernick
> 
> Who's currently unemployed by the NFL due to his actions.
> ...



Kap doesn't have a job because he sucks at playing QB. It's the NFL. Ray Lewis played a part in a murder and went on to have a long career. If the guy could play, he'd be playing. He didn't even start kneeling for the anthem until he was already back-up. If Tom Brady whipped it out and started jerking off during the anthem next week, and the Patriots cut him, he'd be starting for another team within a week

They have every right to take a knee. It's the First Amendment. Do I agree with it...nope. Not at all. Wrong time and place. Do minorities have legitimate issues to complain about...yes. They aren't gaining any support for their cause going about things the way they are. Trump's also right. They are employees for the teams they play for. Owners have every right to force them to stand for the anthem or can cut/fire them. No different then George Steinbrenner making his players shave. You can keep your beard, you just can't keep your beard and play for the Yankees.

Am I going to stop watching football because guys are taking a knee? Nope. It's football and football entertains me. They aren't hero's or roll models to me. They're good football players. They aren't exactly changing the world. They're playing a sport.

Also...fukk Mike Tomlin for calling out a veteran Army Ranger, who happens to play for his team, for refusing to stay in the locker room, and coming out and standing up for the National Anthem.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 25, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Oh...
> And speaking of football;
> the Lions got ROBBED yesterday!!!!!!!



Yeah well welcome to the club bro! lol Remember my Cowboysthe "Dez catch" and TD in the playoffs vs the "Fudge Packers" hahahahaha I was sooooooo pissed. 

foxsports.com
https://www.google.ca/amp/www.foxsp...ions-30-26-thanks-to-nfl-rule-092417?amp=true


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I went to Detroit public schools. All black teachers, mostly black students and we never stopped learning about slavery and African American history and culture.
> 
> I'm not "intolerant", whatever that means, but why isn't "white privilege", whatever that means, stopping the minority Asians, the minority Italians or the minorities from India?
> If it's mostly a "white privilege" problem, why are they so successful?
> ...



With no disrespect this issue has nothing to do with any of them....
Again the reason why BLACKS feel the way they do is when you bring a BLACK issue to the table as I'm doing someone brings up other cultures and tries to take away from OUR message by trying to incorporate theirs.

If another cultures has an issue with the way they're treated they can go about it how they see fit. Colin Kapernick is a Black American...why would he know whats going on in the Asian community....Do you understand how asinine that sounds? Thats like saying MLK should've preached about problems concering Italians....

BUT until these cultures become the stars for main stream killings they aren't considered part of the minority. Minorites in AMERICA are considerd blacks, hispanics, and native americans. When jobs say they need more minority workers they need blacks, hispanics, and native americans (also women but off-topic)

C.K. is using HIS platform as an athlete to bring forth what HE see's going wrong in HIS community as an AFRICAN AMERICAN, why all of a sudden should he get everyone else involved who feels sometype of way.
Again this is what we call privileged rights....Ignorance

If i throw a block party on my street am i suppose to throw one on yours because your not having one?

Everyone wants to be apart of the minority until there getting killed for ratings on film.

I'm also a successful alleged black male but that doesn't mean I'm going to neglect the rest of my culture.

And also Asians, Italians, and Indias have a higher working rate compared to African Americans....this is why they are still not considered a minority.

Just because you have allegedly have a few black friends that are successful doesn't mean anything to the majority of african americans WHO STILL ARE CONSIDERED A MINORITY.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> With no disrespect this issue has nothing to do with any of them....
> Again the reason why BLACKS feel the way they do is when you bring a BLACK issue to the table as I'm doing someone brings up other cultures and tries to take away from OUR message by trying to incorporate theirs.
> 
> If another cultures has an issue with the way they're treated they can go about it how they see fit. Colin Kapernick is a Black American...why would he know whats going on in the Asian community....Do you understand how asinine that sounds? Thats like saying MLK should've preached about problems concering Italians....
> ...



Right... Because I'm not black...
I don't need you to throw me a block party any more than I will only see an oncologist who has gone through cancer himself. I can never understand the fact that only one who has experienced it can know anything about it. It's just racism. 

If not having a job or being successful is what makes one a minority does that mean the privileged, unemployed white people I know are minorities? If not, isn't that racist?

I grew up a minority. Not because my single mother had twins and no job, but because I was white in a 90% black city. I was beaten up, robbed and scared to death most of my childhood, but while most of my tormentors were black, most of my rescuers were also black. That is what it means to be a minority. 

If I stayed mad and looked for someone to blame I'd still be broke, angry and full of self-sabotaging bitterness. That's the difference between my successful and unsuccessful friends from Detroit. 

This new trend of telling everybody what a victim they are is counterproductive and racist, and most of all, it is hurting the black community. I'm sick of it.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

And this how the separation in america continues to grow lol As much you try to keep the issue more idk centralized around football, Politics, or just the general issue of taking a knee race always gets brought into the subject matter it's inevitable haha
But just so were all on the page this is just a debate amongst us as members....don't want this to seem like its gonna cause any controversy 
Again why i don't get involved in politics...if it's not one thing it's the other


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Beezy said:


> If I stayed mad and looked for someone to blame I'd still be broke, angry and full of self-sabotaging bitterness. That's the difference between my successful and unsuccessful friends from Detroit.
> 
> This new trend of telling everybody what a victim they are is counterproductive and racist, and most of all, it is hurting the black community. I'm sick of it.



I agree with you, I had the same thought process
But in constant talks with other people "not everyone is as fortunate as you" constantly gets repeated


----------



## Beezy (Sep 25, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I agree with you, I had the same thought process
> But in constant talks with other people "not everyone is as fortunate as you" constantly gets repeated



I doubt you were all that fortunate. I'm guessing you worked your a** off.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I doubt you were all that fortunate. I'm guessing you worked your a** off.



Yes i did and i appreciate the gratification,
And i hope i didn't offend you or anyone else with my personal opinions but you see how shxt starts going downhill when you start mixing sports, politics, and race.....It's a cocktail for disater lol
And america as a whole is just sipN on it...even i get caught up in the ideologies of groups that i don't even participate in lol but with social media you just can't avoid it bro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't even watch sports but because guys i work with (who just happen to be white) are centered on it they question me on the topic (like Im the black advocate lol)
Just because they want to understand why the black athletes are doing what they're doing.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 26, 2017)

Just gonna put this here but these quick vids better explain what i was trying to convey here;


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Caballero (Sep 26, 2017)

Much needed Win last night for the Boyz.....


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 26, 2017)

Yea, Prescott looked good last night!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 26, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Yea, Prescott looked good last night!


It was funny I told my buddy last night Dak better run the ball this game. Then Bamm!!!!!!!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 27, 2017)

https://radio.foxnews.com/2017/09/2...el-uncomfortable-acknowledge-their-privilege/


I respect POP for speaking his mind and not beating around the bush like some....


----------



## Caballero (Sep 29, 2017)

Pulling for "DA Bears" tonight....:32 (20):


----------



## Caballero (Sep 29, 2017)

Da Bears gonna rally back in the second half...watch out Pack! lol Not....:32 (18):


----------



## Caballero (Sep 29, 2017)

What's nxt MLB & NHL ? 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cnb...mp-nfl-protest-flap-cleveland-cavs-owner.html


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Caballero said:


> What's nxt MLB & NHL ?
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cnb...mp-nfl-protest-flap-cleveland-cavs-owner.html



Players are recognizing that the people view them as puppets....all you hear is that they're over paid and "GIVEN" the opportunity to make that money.
They earn their money just like the next man.....

You're not gonna tell a grown ass man that he is to do as told because he makes alot of money because the people only wanna watch them play and not speak

This aint ancient Rome....you can't treat these athletes like their some gladiators in an arena whose sole purpose is to battle each other and obey command...FOH


----------



## Yaya (Sep 30, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 4503
> 
> View attachment 4504
> 
> ...



National anthem code chapter Yaya

"Fuk Colin Kaepernick and those disrespectful faggots taking a knee..  TRUMP2020"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Yaya said:


> National anthem code chapter Yaya
> 
> "Fuk Colin Kaepernick and those disrespectful faggots taking a knee..  TRUMP2020"



As a free american who agrees with the 1st amendment right, my rights feels in jeopardy because your rights don't agree with mine...please don't say those things as it hurts my feelings and makes my rights feel insignificant 
And you're hurting my feelz 
DeezNuts 2020


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh a the word "faggot" offends the LGBTV HD 50"screen community.....I hope they send sparkly rainbows and jazzer-sizing pixy faries your way to  bedazzle the jeans you go out and drink with


----------



## Caballero (Sep 30, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> .I hope they send sparkly rainbows and jazzer-sizing pixy faries your way to  bedazzle the jeans you go out and drink with


Fuk thanks for making me spit my coffee out! LOL


GO COWBOYS!!!!   :32 (20):


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Fuk thanks for making me spit my coffee out! LOL
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS!!!!   :32 (20):



I try to entertain the forum when i can lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Well lets take a look at the guy in front of this;
> Colin Kaepernick
> 
> Who's currently unemployed by the NFL due to his actions.
> ...


Fuk Somalia. If he loves that place so much maybe he can move his unemployed ass over there.

Lets see: Disrespect the flag of your own country while sending funds to another. Sounds like a traitor to me.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Fuk Somalia. If he loves that place so much maybe he can move his unemployed ass over there.
> 
> Lets see: Disrespect the flag of your own country while sending funds to another. Sounds like a traitor to me.



Yea there's more important shxt goin on here in the U.S.
I'm not a fan of foreign aid but you can't tell a man where to spend his money.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 30, 2017)

Do we need a civics lesson? 

"freedom of speech " protects against government backlash/retaliation. Not an employee getting fired or diciplined by his employer. 

Putting this in perspective, if I decided as an employee of Churches chicken I was going to take a knee when someone ordered a sandwich I'd get fukin fired. It's not my or anyones constitutional right to be protected from employer recourses.

I've been jumped on by punk police & Everyone here knows I hate the fukin police and definitely think something needs to be done with these "hang'em high" attitudes of cops. But BLM and the media fuked this up a long time ago. There were plenty of other incidents to get loud about besides that thug Michael Brown. Unfortunately they (BLM and media) pushed a few false narratives and lost a lot of credibility 

BTW Does anyone believe Capernick and Lebraun & Co couldn't get together and hold a press conference raise awareness w/o disrespecting our vets....or Hell be a reserve deputy even. Cops are what they are but for fuks sake if they tell you to get out of the car...do it that's not the time for the jive a$$ $hit that gets people beat up or shot. Plenty of blame to go around.

Football was loosing ratings last year and is continuing this season. Will people stop watching football over this? They already are. Will this be the end of pro football? No but they are a Buisness and a drop in revenue as slight as 10% is enough to hurt any company. My point is the NFL is fuking up they are already at a 10% loss do you really want to offend the hand that feeds you. 

The whole thing disappointes me


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

If america gets divided I'm siding with the midgets;
We gonna be goin around punching everyone in the kneecaps.....No knockouts all Knock Downs
Then I'll have em stomp on peoples faces with their squishy little toes because it'll be more effective than a squishy little punch


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 1, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> If america gets divided I'm siding with the midgets;
> We gonna be goin around punching everyone in the kneecaps.....No knockouts all Knock Downs
> Then I'll have em stomp on peoples faces with their squishy little toes because it'll be more effective than a squishy little punch



I'm with you- I don't want midget pu$$y though


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> I'm with you- I don't want midget pu$$y though



IDK bro these twin midget strippers changed my mind about it along time ago lmao
View attachment 4538


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 1, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Do we need a civics lesson?
> 
> "freedom of speech " protects against government backlash/retaliation. Not an employee getting fired or diciplined by his employer.
> 
> ...


Well said!!


----------



## Caballero (Oct 1, 2017)

Politics bringing "hate" out in sport is quite interesting to see. Considering the same fan not long ago were cheering the same players on. I can side more with the fans as "WE" are the ones supporting their paycheck by tuning in every Sunday. As for Trump...I could give a rats ass for his comments as he is STILL BUTTHURT.  That his "USFL" leauge went tits up in the 80's and he has hated the NFL deep down ever since.IMO this is more about HIM then anything!        GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Politics bringing "hate" out is quite interesting to see. Considering the same fan not long ago were cheering the same players on. I can side more with the fans as "WE" are the ones supporting their paycheck by tuning in every Sunday. As for Trump...I could give a rats ass for his comments as he is STILL BUTTHURT.  That his "USFL" leauge went tits up in the 80's and he has hated the NFL deep down ever since.IMO this is more about HIM then anything!        GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!



You can't take a president seriously who governs his country via twitter feed....it's disgraceful


----------



## Caballero (Oct 1, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can't take a president seriously who governs his country via twitter feed....it's disgraceful



On another Aas forum  I posted long ago that Trump using "Twitter" could be a lethal weapon and may backfire on him. Well..............lol :32 (17):


----------



## Caballero (Oct 1, 2017)

Typical Cowboys game ....fukkin stress! lol


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

Complete fukkin joke!!!!! And I quote " C.R.E.A.M cash rules everything around me" !!!! The WU 

https://www.google.ca/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1CF15W


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 11, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Typical Cowboys game ....fukkin stress! lol



Welcome to my world, try being an OU Sooner fan!


----------



## Caballero (Oct 11, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Welcome to my world, try being an OU Sooner fan!


Atleast I'm not alone...hahaha

Oh btw my American brothers wtf happened here in the other game called "football" lol embarrassing AF!

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.the...ad-and-tobago-world-cup-2018-qualifier-soccer


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 11, 2017)

America is a huge country full of very athletic and talented people and we can't field a soccer team to even make the tournament. Yet.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 11, 2017)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> America is a huge country full of very athletic and talented people and we can't field a soccer team to even make the tournament. Yet.



USA population- 323 million
Trinidad and Tobago pop- 1.365 million

Wow! :32 (20):


----------



## Beezy (Oct 11, 2017)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> America is a huge country full of very athletic and talented people and we can't field a soccer team to even make the tournament. Yet.



It's not that we can't, it's that we won't. As a nation we don't give a rat's ass about soccer.


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 11, 2017)

The us where I'm at at least doesn't really care about soccer. It's all football, basketball, and baseball


----------



## Caballero (Oct 15, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/story/106635086/


----------



## Caballero (Oct 16, 2017)

Vegas odds he wins a penny from the NFL...
1000000 to 1     "So you're saying there's a chance" 

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.daily...grievance-against-NFL-alleging-collusion.html


----------



## Beezy (Oct 16, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Vegas odds he wins a penny from the NFL...
> 1000000 to 1     "So you're saying there's a chance"
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/www.daily...grievance-against-NFL-alleging-collusion.html



I hope he gets laughed out of court like I would if I went to work, violated the employee handbook and then tried to lawyer up when they fired me, but they will settle out of court. They need this situation to go away quickly and quietly.
His attorney is a f-ing beast though.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 24, 2017)

You're telling me the Eagles are the best team coming outta the NFC atm. LOL Wow ..sad !


----------



## Caballero (Oct 27, 2017)

Like I said before Trump is butthurt when it comes to the NFL! smh

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.gq.com/story/donald-trump-shady-scheme-to-buy-nfl-buffalo-bills/amp


----------



## Caballero (Dec 17, 2017)

Pack vs Panthers, Pats vs Steel, Rams vs Hawks
Big games today gents !


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 17, 2017)

In an airport waiting to board watching Pats / Steelers 
The place is nuts - it’s like a bloody sports bar escaped and took over the terminal


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 18, 2017)

The Patriots 12th man won that game yesterday. His name is Mike Tomlin...


----------



## Caballero (Dec 18, 2017)

The Cowboy fans wanna thank Derek Carr for his Xmas gift loooooool You dumb ass !!!!! :32 (18):

Zeke back nxt week vs the Sh*t Hawks !!!!!!


----------



## Caballero (Jan 7, 2018)

KC & the Rams right now.....:32 (20):

View attachment 5210


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Been hearing the Patriots are falling apart.  I sure hope that’s not just a rumor..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2018)

heavydeads83 said:


> Been hearing the Patriots are falling apart.  I sure hope that’s not just a rumor..



The Pats and Brady will be using the ESPN article for motivation. This is the type of stuff that has made them circle the wagons and dominate in the past. My new prediction is they win the Super Bowl this year, and the whole thing blows up in the off season. Major organizational changes are coming...


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 8, 2018)

"You done F'd up Andy!"


----------



## Caballero (Jan 8, 2018)

trodizzle said:


> "You done F'd up Andy!"



Top rusher in the league carries the ball 11 times in a playoff game?!?!? GTFOH lol


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 8, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Top rusher in the league carries the ball 11 times in a playoff game?!?!? GTFOH lol


Up by multiple scores, Dumb ass Reid!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2018)

Andy Reid is an expert in snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. He's been doing it his whole career.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 8, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> Up by multiple scores, Dumb ass Reid!


Yup he was also the reason for this back in the day... :32 (18):

View attachment 5219


----------



## Caballero (Dec 9, 2018)

Time to pound the Eagles again!


----------



## Jin (Dec 9, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Time to pound the Eagles again!
> 
> View attachment 6952




Oh. This explains the fundamental issue I have with you. 

How does a Canadian become a Cowboys fan?


----------



## Caballero (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Oh. This explains the fundamental issue I have with you.
> 
> How does a Canadian become a Cowboys fan?



 Had family friends I'd visit in Dallas as a child and was blessed  Still fly down once a season to a game. Nail bitter but guess grabbing A.Cooper has paid off huge!!!!!! :32 (1):


Edit- And Btw Jin wanna apologize for the past man. Was in the early stage of recovery and my emotions were off the charts in the beginning. Taking a year clean nxt month. Peace man


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2018)

Ditka, polish sausage.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Had family friends I'd visit in Dallas as a child and was blessed  Still fly down once a season to a game. Nail bitter but guess grabbing A.Cooper has paid off huge!!!!!! :32 (1):
> 
> 
> Edit- And Btw Jin wanna apologize for the past man. Was in the early stage of recovery and my emotions were off the charts in the beginning. Taking a year clean nxt month. Peace man




Phuck the cowboys. But your sobriety is inspiring.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2018)

That Miami win yesterday was the Shizzle.  The Eagles/Dallas game was one foul after another


----------



## Elivo (Dec 10, 2018)

I’m just about done with football for this season, fuking Steelers!


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 10, 2018)

Do you think McCarthy tuned into the Packers game from Applebees?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

College is the only football that matters anyway.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> College is the only football that matters anyway.



All football matters. Football is like sex - even when it's bad, it's still pretty fukking good.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> All football matters. Football is like sex - even when it's bad, it's still pretty fukking good.



Some football is like rape. And then it's only fun for Nick Saban.


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Had family friends I'd visit in Dallas as a child and was blessed  Still fly down once a season to a game. Nail bitter but guess grabbing A.Cooper has paid off huge!!!!!! :32 (1):
> 
> 
> Edit- And Btw Jin wanna apologize for the past man. Was in the early stage of recovery and my emotions were off the charts in the beginning. Taking a year clean nxt month. Peace man



Takes balls to make a public apology when I PM would have sufficed. I appreciate that and consider it water under the bridge. Glad you are doing well.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Takes balls to make a public apology when I PM would have sufficed. I appreciate that and consider it water under the bridge. Glad you are doing well.



Those japanese bathhouses are making you soft.


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Those japanese bathhouses are making you soft.





I’d be way more concerned if they made me hard.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’d be way more concerned if they made me hard.



I figured the soft comes after the hard


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I figured the soft comes after the hard



Not while you’re on Caber


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm happy with my Vikings.  Been a fan since about 6 years old, so I guess about 48 years. Every year I expect to kicked in the nuts by my beloved Vikings and I am never disappointed.  Looking more and more closely at KC these days.


----------



## RISE (Dec 11, 2018)

Life long Rams fan here.  We looked like Martz/Spags/Fisher was coaching us again last Sunday night.  Hopefully Goff can bounce back as well as our oline.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 18, 2018)

Not sure how we lose to shit teams and then manage to beat New England but I’ll take it


----------

